# Show off your rare lizards!!!!



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

show them off to the world !


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I was going to start one of these threads myself, getting a bit sick of seeing Bearded Dragons, Crested Geckos and Leopard Gecko!

You could debate whats classes as rare or not I guess but here are mine:

My Plated Lizards, Sudan Plated on the left, Black-Lined Plated on the right. Black-Lined is finding a new home this weejkend and a friend is parting with her female Sudan so hopfully I can bring some CB young into the hobby (thought its very difficult to get them to breed). A very underrated lizard 










And my Giant Madagascar Day Geckos:








Male above and female below.


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

plated lizards are very underrated in my opinion, very nice 
i declare that the lizards should be rarer than a green anole.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

dont think it classes as rare but not any on here i dont think, my Frilled Dragon


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

WOW! That is rare! i have never seen them on here before. Frilled dragons are magnificent. Lucky! :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Does this count as rare?


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Does this count as rare?
> 
> image


 PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THIS IS AS IT LOOKS AMAZING :gasp:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Does this count as rare?
> 
> image


Thats a pimp lizard, what is it? a gecko of some kind?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's my female ebenavia inunguis :blush:
I have a pair


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

brilliant! Thats very rare!
Well Done mate :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have these coming in December too



















They're not my photos


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

so pretty!!!


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

some beautiful lizards guys! Especially yours chris 
the lizards your getting are beautiful


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

k985721 said:


> so pretty!!!





Turtleman19102000 said:


> some beautiful lizards guys! Especially yours chris
> the lizards your getting are beautiful


Thanks guys, I'm also getting a Uroplatus sikorae from Sarasin on here 

Ill be more chuffed when I actually produce animals like this myself instead of having to buy them off awesome breeders


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

hoping to get some eyed lizards to post on this forum tomoz,bring on the lizards!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Some nice lizards on here, wouldnt say mine is rare but not many people keep them as they arent available that often.
Anyway here is my boy who is currently for sale 
He is such a poser!


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

beautiful aussie! They arequite rare! Love dragons!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

not hugely rare but not that common 



















pieds 










vipers


----------



## ghand (Nov 4, 2012)

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/Phone pics20102011 033.jpg?w=4918f3c4


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful lizards!!!! Nblade whats the rare lizard with the red head(4th to bottom picture?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

some more 

































































































































depends what you class as rare really 

(some of them are from work).


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

how do you care for so many lizards??? Dosent it cost a lot?
Beautiful lizards Nblade
Love The monitors


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Turtleman19102000 said:


> Beautiful lizards!!!! Nblade whats the rare lizard with the red head(4th to bottom picture?


the green lizard with the red head? That is a caiman lizard, 










a few more


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Turtleman19102000 said:


> how do you care for so many lizards??? Dosent it cost a lot?
> Beautiful lizards Nblade
> Love The monitors


i had over 400 reptiles at one point, and i bred them for a living, i now only keep a few bits and pieces, mainly snakes now with a few monitors. Cost wasn't an issue as they were paying for themselves.


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

how big do caiman lizards grow, What was your first lizard. The caimain lizard is quite rare, can anyone beat it


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

i would love a monitor but i have only kept small(carm) lizards e.g leopard geckos
have you ever bred eyed lizards?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> the green lizard with the red head? That is a caiman lizard,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


The caiman lizard is the Dracaena guianensis species i think :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Very rarely seen CB ameiva ameiva


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

ive never seen those before :lol2: the rarest lizard i have is a sandfish skink :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Turtleman19102000 said:


> how big do caiman lizards grow, What was your first lizard. The caimain lizard is quite rare, can anyone beat it


They can get to over 4ft. First lizard was a leopard gecko many years ago. 



Turtleman19102000 said:


> i would love a monitor but i have only kept small(carm) lizards e.g leopard geckos
> have you ever bred eyed lizards?


I've kept the european eyed lizard, _Timon lepidus_, but i never got round to having a crack at breeding them, i just had a few males, one was given to me as it was completely blind which i always found ironic. It had to be hand fed but it did surprisingly well on sense of smell alone. 



XtremeReptiles said:


> The caiman lizard is the Dracaena guianensis species i think :whistling2:


Indeed it is.


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

what lizard did you get after the leo

I was going to start breeding eyed lizards so hopefully fingers crossed


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Turtleman19102000 said:


> what lizard did you get after the leo
> 
> I was going to start breeding eyed lizards so hopefully fingers crossed


i believe i went from leos, to chameleons, then spent a few yrs working with them on a large scale, then got myself jobs at reptile shops so had many more species available to me and kinda kicked off from there.


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

cool which lizard should i go for cwd or eyed lizard.
Show me more rares guys


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Turtleman19102000 said:


> cool which lizard should i go for cwd or eyed lizard.
> Show me more rares guys


personally i prefer cwd's, they need more space, but are much better to interact with, eyed lizards always try and bite me, and they have an annoying habit of not letting go, lol


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

eek so if i was to annoy the eyed lizard and it bit me, it wouldnt let go, like tokays


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Turtleman19102000 said:


> eek so if i was to annoy the eyed lizard and it bit me, it wouldnt let go, like tokays


with every eyed lizard i've had or worked with, it doesn't take much to annoy them, one male will run at me when i am just changing his water bowl lol, others let me do stuff around the tank, but if i pick them up will try and chomp me. They have more jaw pressure than tokays aswell, can give a painful bite. when an adult male is hanging on that bit of skin between your thumb and first finger and wont let go, when you didn't see him under the log, they lose the charm for me lol. I normally like stuff with character, but i prefer water dragons to eyed lizards.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

varanus caudolineatus, a rarer dwarf monitor



















and some of my baby varanus kingorum


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

ok cool do you have any more pictures?


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

_Loving everyones posts, i'm so nosy! i just love looking at everyones reps.
Everyone has there own little rare.

:blush:
_


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

The caudolineatus is stunning, they have short faces for monitors don't they?


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

So pretty lizards


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> The caudolineatus is stunning, they have short faces for monitors don't they?



Yes Chris they do, and totally the opposite of all Ive read, they are no where near as shy as people are lead to believe.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paul P said:


> Yes Chris they do, and totally the opposite of all Ive read, they are no where near as shy as people are lead to believe.


Do you just have the one, pair or a group?


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

rep-it said:


> image


Is that pilbarensis :flrt:?


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Do you just have the one, pair or a group?



A couple


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

rep-it said:


> image


Ok are you going to hurry up and breed these :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Some of my leaf tails:

U.Phantasticus:


















U.Henkeli:




















U.Finiavana:


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful leaf tails


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jojobeans123 said:


> Some of my leaf tails:
> 
> U.Phantasticus:
> image
> ...


Hand over then phantasticus and finiavana :devil:


----------



## kelv1892 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is Tsingy!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

kelv1892 said:


> image
> 
> Here is Tsingy!


Panthers are rare? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well here is a pic of my boy :whistling2:


----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Paul P said:


> Yes Chris they do, and totally the opposite of all Ive read, they are no where near as shy as people are lead to believe.


You don't show these off enough Paul: victory:
Sing there praises in the dwarf thread:whistling2: unless I missed any:blush:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Panthers are rare? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey, if it isnt a Bearded bloody dragon or a Leo, its rare! :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> Hey, if it isnt a Bearded bloody dragon or a Leo, its rare! :lol2:


Cresties are rare! :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Cresties are rare! :gasp: :whistling2:


Sorry, stick Crestys on there too:lol2: I'm just waiting for someone to stick a 'rare' morph of a Beardy on here....


...you can probably tell I'm not a fan of Beardies....


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

bash_on_recce said:


> Sorry, stick Crestys on there too:lol2: I'm just waiting for someone to stick a 'rare' morph of a Beardy on here....
> 
> 
> ...you can probably tell I'm not a fan of Beardies....


Dont get me wrong i love all the different species of lizards, i have kept alot of them. But people need to realise that there are enough beardies, leos and cresties around, i dont see why they dont breed other great species that make just as great if not better pets but we can thank pet shops for this tbh! :devil:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Dont get me wrong i love all the different species of lizards, i have kept alot of them. But people need to realise that there are enough beardies, leos and cresties around, i dont see why they dont breed other great species that make just as great if not better pets but we can thank pet shops for this tbh! :devil:


It's the whole hobbies fault, this is what they demand so that's what we get.
There's huge money in the hobby thanks to the Leo, Beardie and Crested morphs and I don't think the hobby would be as advanced as it is now if it wasn't for them.
If you like the rarer stuff then go to Hamm instead of Donny, visit Geckos unlimited for weird species instead of here and just bare with the hobby, they're slowly expanding what's common in the UK thanks to some breeders efforts we'll get as varied as hamm one day (I wish)


----------



## kelv1892 (Nov 16, 2008)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Panthers are rare? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Well here is a pic of my boy :whistling2:
> image


LOL, soz, any excuse to put a pic of him up!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> It's the whole hobbies fault, this is what they demand so that's what we get.
> There's huge money in the hobby thanks to the Leo, Beardie and Crested morphs and I don't think the hobby would be as advanced as it is now if it wasn't for them.
> If you like the rarer stuff then go to Hamm instead of Donny, visit Geckos unlimited for weird species instead of here and just bare with the hobby, they're slowly expanding what's common in the UK thanks to some breeders efforts we'll get as varied as hamm one day (I wish)


Dont worry mate will be going hamm as our shows (kempton, donny, portsmouth etc..) are just full of snakes, geckos and bearded dragons, although we are starting to get more chams at shows now, we will never have what germany has in the way of variety which is annoying :whip:. Its true what you have said about the hobby wouldnt be as built up with out them but it would just be nice to reduce them and increase on the breeding of the less or more un-common species : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

kelv1892 said:


> LOL, soz, any excuse to put a pic of him up!


No here is the female, i got from muji at portsmouth :whistling2:


----------



## devg55 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ms-cresties-picture189707-desert-iguanas.html


Again, probably not that rare but not seen many around.

My desert iguanas.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

*Timon Lepida*

Two of my Eyed Lizards that live semi wild.
Someone mentioned they bite. Eyed lizards are not biters! Males are very laid back.


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

I love eyed lizards!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

devg55 said:


> Reptile Forums - devg55's Album: cresties! - Picture
> 
> 
> Again, probably not that rare but not seen many around.
> ...


What are desert iggies like to keep i have always wondered. How to they take to handling, are they really active ?: victory:


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

I've read somewhere that they are quite active but bask quite a lot during the day


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

jeweled lady said:


> Two of my Eyed Lizards that live semi wild.
> Someone mentioned they bite. Eyed lizards are not biters! Males are very laid back.
> image


Do you find that? The ones that I have had have given me a good nip,they are powerful lizards.Mind you my Green Lizards will give me a nip as well.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They are not rare ,unfortunately most people dont keep them nowadays.the first lizards that I kept and still a favourite Lacerta bilineata the Western Green Lizard.


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

awsome lizards guys, lets get 1000000000000 views


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

colinm said:


> Do you find that? The ones that I have had have given me a good nip,they are powerful lizards.Mind you my Green Lizards will give me a nip as well.


Hi Colin,
Absolutely, they have never been a problem at all. Even the ones that live outside. I catch them up in a cold frame about twice a year, don't need gloves. Indoor ones also never a problem or the babies but Bilineata, that's a different story. Good job they are only small compaired to Lepida. Those Lepida males have very powerful jaws. I wouldn't like a bite from them!


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

i know these are not rare, but here is my uromastyx


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Strophurus taenicauda

















Green anoles, not too many of these seen CB





















S,steno, not really rare but not too commonly kept


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

very rare reptiles guys lets see if we can get 200 posts


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

stenos i can do 





































or standings day gecko 










palm geckos 










wouldnt really class giant madagascans as rare, but not that common 



















or chinese cave geckos


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

not rare, but my tunisian eyed lizard.....gorgeous lizards! was told they tame down really well and become pretty much beardie tame, but this little one is showing no signs at all of calming down as of yet lol...


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Coleonyx elegans









And one I used to own, any guesses?


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

Anymore pics of the awesome Caiman Lizard?? there still rare many keepers?:2thumb:


----------



## devg55 (Jun 7, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> What are desert iggies like to keep i have always wondered. How to they take to handling, are they really active ?: victory:


Erm depending on what you call active, mine have slowed down slightly now, but they do love to bask then once their warm enough they are extremely quick. Mine are wild caught (or so I think) I man bought them bout 7/8 years ago from my local reptile store and I bought them off him recently but if you sit outside the viv for a while and throw a wax worm in every now and again they trust you very easily. There very curious reptiles and will often come right up to the door or even out the viv when I have it open. At first they bolted whenever I came into sight but now they tend to just sit there eating there food haha. 

As far as I'm aware of most of them you'll see are wild caught, there a very common lizard and live in the Mojave desert and are imported regularly to other European countries, but as for care sheets there's a few very detailed and good ones knocking around but there isn't much information on their breeding cycles so I'm finding it hard to bread mine. Iv tried many things but I have a few left to try next year, I hope that one day I can start breeding them successfully cus they're an amazing lizard tbh, don't grow big, once tamed (if wild caught) they're a very lovely animal and I have to say there probably cus they can live in groups of 3/5 there a funny lizard to sit and watch socialise.


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

devg55 said:


> Erm depending on what you call active, mine have slowed down slightly now, but they do love to bask then once their warm enough they are extremely quick. Mine are wild caught (or so I think) I man bought them bout 7/8 years ago from my local reptile store and I bought them off him recently but if you sit outside the viv for a while and throw a wax worm in every now and again they trust you very easily. There very curious reptiles and will often come right up to the door or even out the viv when I have it open. At first they bolted whenever I came into sight but now they tend to just sit there eating there food haha.
> 
> As far as I'm aware of most of them you'll see are wild caught, there a very common lizard and live in the Mojave desert and are imported regularly to other European countries, but as for care sheets there's a few very detailed and good ones knocking around but there isn't much information on their breeding cycles so I'm finding it hard to bread mine. Iv tried many things but I have a few left to try next year, I hope that one day I can start breeding them successfully cus they're an amazing lizard tbh, don't grow big, once tamed (if wild caught) they're a very lovely animal and I have to say there probably cus they can live in groups of 3/5 there a funny lizard to sit and watch socialise.


have to agree with this, iv got a pair of them too and the female trusted me straight away and will happily sit and watch everything going on. the male on the other hand bolts if hes out unless there is food involved. mine have been together for at least 4 years but iv no idea where they came from or how old they are. they havnt shown any interest in breeding with the previous owner but she did have them in with a pair of tortoises so that might explain some of it. id like to get a second female to put in but finding one is tough, they arent very common over here at all, a bit like uromastyx and with both species i really cant understand why. they are both great fun to keep and hilarious to watch at times :2thumb:


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

if we are counting anything not super common ie beardies, leos, fattie, creasties ect than here is my red tegu:



















i'm not sure if he is rare rare like the caiman lizard, but there are many more boscs and black and tegus than reds around.


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not that rare but here is yoshi my young red iguana


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

rep-it said:


> image


wow, rep-it what varanus species is that! it looks amazing, any more pics?


i must say it is rather refreshing to see a thread with no beardies/leos/creasties, i'm not hating the common morphy lizards, but this is a nice change and i'm loving some of the lizards i'm seeing.


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

albinoxeno said:


> wow, rep-it what varanus species is that! it looks amazing, any more pics?
> 
> 
> i must say it is rather refreshing to see a thread with no beardies/leos/creasties, i'm not hating the common morphy lizards, but this is a nice change and i'm loving some of the lizards i'm seeing.


Thankyou yoshi is my pride and joy lol as for the varanus species I'm not so sure on the scientific names I just know yoshi is a red iguana- maybe Salazar can answer that for me lol but here's another pic for you:


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

666 said:


> Thankyou yoshi is my pride and joy lol as for the varanus species I'm not so sure on the scientific names I just know yoshi is a red iguana- maybe Salazar can answer that for me lol but here's another pic for you:
> 
> image


 
sorry mate, varanus = monitor lizards, i was asking for the name of thae orange monitor rep-it posted.

yoshi is lovely though!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

666 said:


> Thankyou yoshi is my pride and joy lol as for the *varanus* species I'm not so sure on the scientific names I just know yoshi is a red iguana- maybe Salazar can answer that for me lol but here's another pic for you:
> 
> image


Deffenaly not a varanus species(moni's) :lol2:. He is a common iguana (_Iguana iguana) i think that's the latin name for them deffo not a species of varanus ahaahaaaa_


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

albinoxeno said:


> wow, rep-it what varanus species is that! it looks amazing, any more pics?
> 
> 
> i must say it is rather refreshing to see a thread with no beardies/leos/creasties, i'm not hating the common morphy lizards, but this is a nice change and i'm loving some of the lizards i'm seeing.


I believe it's varanus pilbarensis.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheeky chappies, the green ameiva


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

Shes a varanus pilbarensis 



albinoxeno said:


> sorry mate, varanus = monitor lizards, i was asking for the name of thae orange monitor rep-it posted.
> 
> yoshi is lovely though!


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

rep-it said:


> Shes a varanus pilbarensis


 
Love your pics of these stunners :flrt:


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

rep-it said:


> Shes a varanus pilbarensis


thanks, its a stunning looking moni, any more pics?


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol sorry about that it was late lol obv didn't read it properly hahaha some great photo's on here  look forward to seeing some more!


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

albinoxeno said:


> thanks, its a stunning looking moni, any more pics?


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

rep-it said:


> image




Absolutly stunning!!!:gasp: a great photo!:2thumb:


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

one of the rarest lizards we have had on this thread!:2thumb:


----------

